# Used Western Wideout for sale



## Ricegrinder (Feb 24, 2018)

I have a used wideout for sale. Used 3 seasonS with only 1 push the first year. Always washed off after each use & always stored inside when not in use. Excellent condition. Located by Sterling, KS (67579) $5000 OBO. Call or text 620-727-8387


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Bob @Sawboy.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I’d assume that’s the ultra mount 1not the current version 
What comes with it 
Truck side also 
Looks clean but what 5-7 years old


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I'd assume that's the ultra mount 1not the current version
> What comes with it
> Truck side also
> Looks clean but what 5-7 years old


He said 3 seasons old. I can also say that while they may have had a little more snow than me here in KC (if Sterling is where I think it is), the plow probably hasn't seen many storms.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

When did they stop making ultra mount 1 style and start the 2s 
Think it was more then 3 years


----------



## Ricegrinder (Feb 24, 2018)

ponyboy said:


> I'd assume that's the ultra mount 1not the current version
> What comes with it
> Truck side also
> Looks clean but what 5-7 years old


It is the ultra mount. I'm not up to speed on the current mounts. I have wiring harness, controller, receivers, owners manual. We have had 0 inches of snow the past 3 years. I had a dealer tell me the price of used plows will be going up in price since the price of new plows are going up. Take that for what it's worth I guess


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ricegrinder said:


> It is the ultra mount. I'm not up to speed on the current mounts. I have wiring harness, controller, receivers, owners manual. We have had 0 inches of snow the past 3 years. I had a dealer tell me the price of used plows will be going up in price since the price of new plows are going up. Take that for what it's worth I guess


Well... I hate be be the guy with the bad news, but it is only worth $500... 

Now, on that note, please send your address as I am currently on my way with five crisp hondos just for you.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ricegrinder said:


> I had a dealer tell me the price of used plows will be going up in price since the price of new plows are going up.


The price of new plows always goes up. Every spring. Without fail. And sometimes in the fall as well.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> When did they stop making ultra mount 1 style and start the 2s
> Think it was more then 3 years


It was around 2013 as I remember


----------



## Ricegrinder (Feb 24, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Well... I hate be be the guy with the bad news, but it is only worth $500...
> 
> Now, on that note, please send your address as I am currently on my way with five crisp hondos just for you.


I hope that was a type-o when you left off a extra 0. .


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ricegrinder said:


> I hope that was a type-o when you left off a extra 0. .


Lol...

Bump for a good looking plow


----------



## Ricegrinder (Feb 24, 2018)

SOLD! 10/25/2018


----------

